# Hello all i'm new!



## stephentsd (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi, i've just subscribed to this website and i hope t have many interesting conversations on martial arts!

I am from England, my main style is Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan, but i also train in Hapkido and Tai Chi to add strength to my martial art knowledge. I am a 2nd Dan at TSD, i've not graded in Hapkido i just train! At the moment i'm in Seoul training Tang Soo Do and teaching to kids, i'm really enjoying it! 

Take care and happy training!

Stephen


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 4, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MartialTalk.  I think you'll like what goes around here.


----------



## Hawke (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings Stephen!

Welcome aboard. I saw your profile. Have you had any Escrima experience?  If you don't mind modern arnis...checkout this YouTube clip:

Datu Kelly

You will find a bunch a friendly people from the stick arts and the Korean Arts.

Cheers.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to Korea!  I'm getting ready to take the big bird back to the states in a few days.  Enjoy your time here.  It is a beautiful country with lots of history and culture as I'm sure you already know!


----------



## stephentsd (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you everybody! Yeah Korea is very beautiful, Hawke i've been to many Escrima seminar's, i enjoyed using kali sticks!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 5, 2007)

stephentsd said:


> Hi, i've just subscribed to this website and i hope t have many interesting conversations on martial arts!
> 
> I am from England, my main style is Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan, but i also train in Hapkido and Tai Chi to add strength to my martial art knowledge. I am a 2nd Dan at TSD, i've not graded in Hapkido i just train! At the moment i'm in Seoul training Tang Soo Do and teaching to kids, i'm really enjoying it!
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard Stephen, good luck and happy posting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum

be sure to tell us of your experiences in Soul and a few pics would be nice also


----------



## MJS (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 5, 2007)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Stephen, I hope you will enjoy the board!

Welcome!

Barbara


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 5, 2007)

Ave.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT!! I myself am in Korea, but down at Kunsan. Just got here a month ago. Just started studying Tang Soo Do

Tang Soo!!


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome To MT  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Stephen, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Shaderon (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Stephen, welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT. We always need good Korean stylists here.:ultracool


----------



## Tames D (Jun 5, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Callandor (Jun 6, 2007)

Welcome to the community, Stephen.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Stephen. Look forward to hearing more details about your experience.


----------

